
Show HN: Sales for Nerds podcast (get some free Sandler Sales tips) - reubenswartz
https://www.salesfornerds.io/episode-3-adam-boyd/
======
timvdalen
I listened to the first three episodes, very interesting! I will definitely
keep following the series, good luck.

